# Bruce Peninsula road trip question



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

We're planning on going for a little road trip around Georgian Bay this summer. I was wondering: Owen Sound is strategically located based on what we want to do see, so I was initially planning on finding accommodation there for 3 nights in a row. Before I do so, I was wondering what you guys thought of that, if maybe there were better places to stay?

While staying there we'd like to explore Lion’s Head, Lighthouse/Greig’s Caves, Sauble Beach, Wasaga Beach/Blue Mountains, and then move to maybe Tobermory to see Cyprus Lake, Halfway Log Dump and Flowerpot Island before taking the ferry.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Might consider adding Elora Gorge and/or St. Jacobs to the beginnning/end of your route as well.

We stayed here a long time ago (wedding gift from my uncle in-law). Benmiller Inn & Spa - UPDATED 2021 Prices, Reviews & Photos (Ontario) - Hotel - Tripadvisor
an interesting, quaint place, had onsite massages etc.

Maybe stay in a different place every night? Owen sound itself is pretty boring.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Sauble Beach was really nice for camping. My only other experience with the area is heading straight up the Bruce to get to Manitoulin Island. My wife & I like to vacation there every summer.

If you do spend any time on the Island then be sure to do the Cup & Saucer trail & take a dip at Bridal Veil Falls. Oh, and do yourself a huge flavour by visiting Lake Huron Fish & Chips in Providence Bay. Hands down the best I've had _anywhere _and you can even get spicy tartar! Depending on your tastes in accommodation, the Kicking Mule Ranch is a fun & funky place to stay for a reasonable cost. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

FYI, Wiarton Willy (or whatever its name is now) is hugely underwhelming.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

It's a nice area and we used to visit regularly in the 80s. We'd get a camp site at Summer House Park and do day trips to most of the places you mentioned.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cedarholme Cottages (half a dozen small rental units), and the Hope Bay Campground (at Hope Bay) are literally behind my cottage back yard. It’s late to be booking, a friend around the bay from me has rentals that were fully booked months ago.

Stunt driving is a huge issue so keep your speed down.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

That's a lot of driving. I grew up in Mount Forest. Owen Sound is pretty central but you can go a really long way in each direction to see nice places. Consider focusing on the shore of Lake Huron. Have a look at Southampton, Port Elgin, or Kincardine, and drive up and down the shore.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Diablo said:


> FYI, Wiarton Willy (or whatever its name is now) is hugely underwhelming.


Blasphemer!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Blasphemer!


Last time I went past there a number of years ago, all it was, was a farmers field (not unlike the 1000's of other ones you see up there) with a dog house in the middle of it, for the ground hog.
But feel free to sell me on all the wonder and magic I may have missed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Last time I went past there a number of years ago, all it was, was a farmers field (not unlike the 1000's of other ones you see up there) with a dog house in the middle of it, for the ground hog.
> But feel free to sell me on all the wonder and magic I may have missed.


Please forgive my outburst. The blood of Wiarton still courses through my veins.

Must have been a long time ago. Now they have a glass cage with climate control and the whole nine yards. Willie still doesn't show his face much. Great use of taxpayer's money...and I still can't get the municipality to clean out the plugged culverts that help flood my yard.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Other than Wasaga, Wiarton is probably more central than Owen Sound to all you've mentioned. Even Sauble. Don't know if it's the same place, but the fish and chips shop in South Baymouth where the ferry docks is among the best I've had. I took the ferry from Tobermory just to get fish and chips for the ride back...

I've spent 30+ years summering on the peninsula (Tobermory), and it is a gem.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I haven’t been in the area since the 80’s but Owen Sound was a pretty sleepy little town back then. My friend was in the marine school up there so I visited quite a bit. (He hated living there). If I was planning to stay somewhere for three days I’d look into Sauble Beach or somewhere on the “coast”. My dad retired in Wasaga Beach in the 80’s, and my one brother had a beachfront cottage and my other brother kept a 32’ cabin cruiser at the marina there. I have many fond memories. I wouldn’t consider it Bruce peninsula though. I’ve only been up to Tobermory once as a kid. We drove up and crossed over to Manitoulan Island on our way to St. Joseph Island. Vague memories, but I recall a lot of natural beauty.

Best sunsets ever.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lots of nice scenery in the area.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

We camped many times at Cyprus Lake and it's highly recommended. A hike from Halfway Log Dump to Cyprus Lake (on Bruce Trail) is a must .. You can do it even if you're not staying at the campsite but you will need two cars, one at either end; don't plan to go there-and-back. Amazing Georgian Bay experience!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

One of my favorite memories from up there, was going down the saugeen river (near walkerton) in the heat of summer in a leaky old canoe with my girlfriend at the time who was from up there....all kinds of ppl tubing, canoeing etc, lots of BEvERages, little effort required, the current just takes you.
It was like a country music video.
there was a spot with rapids and our canoe flipped....she got so mad lol...something really funny about a 20-something girl with soaked hair like a golden retriever being mad. Im glad it was her (and her parents) idea to do it, and not mine.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the great tips! I've almost booked all of the accommodations for the trips now. I ended up finding nice B&Bs by the water on the peninsula, staying in each one for a couple nights at a time.

Looking forward to it! The last problem to solve is what to do on the way back between Sudbury (we're staying there after Killarney) and Kingston.


----------



## doritadaskam (10 mo ago)

I like to relax on the coast. But a couple of times during the holidays, we found ourselves in places of hurricanes, and it was terrible! Since then, before going on a trip, my husband and I studied weather forecasts in these places from different sources, and only after that did we decide about the trip. The risk of hurricanes and cyclones is very high in the USA and many exotic countries. Therefore, I recommend that before you go on a trip, you also prepare for possible hurricanes and take everything you need with you.


----------



## flemhss (9 mo ago)

These are wonderful places that are striking in their beauty. I was there two years ago and got a lot of positive emotions. There are hundreds of places for comfortable camping with beautiful scenery and walking trails. I advise you to stay there longer because if you go for a short time, you won't get to see all the beauty of the place. I would love to go back there again, but I'm busy moving to a new house for now. I have all my stuff left to move and will most likely take the help of Local Movers in NYC | Stress-Free Local Moves on my friend's advice. Hopefully, I will have all my problems solved soon and be able to travel again.


----------



## flemhss (9 mo ago)

I like to ask locals for advice. No guide and no other traveler will help you the way a person who has lived there for 20 years can do.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If you're a Facebook user, there are several good Peninsula community, hiking, nature, photography, history, and even music, pages.

Here are a few shots from the beach in front of my place.


----------



## flemhss (9 mo ago)

I like to ask locals for advice. No guide and no other traveler will help you the way a person who has lived there for 20 years can do. True, it happens that locals are sincerely surprised at the interest in their cities and towns  Every time I hear some disparaging comments about their native places, I'm surprised. How is it possible? You live by the lake, among the green forests where deer live! One man told me to visit the site to see where he would like to be Free Manchester Walking Tours - Manchester | FREETOUR.com. I understand his desire for new emotions, but we all need to appreciate what we already have too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Zombi thread, but it looks like it was bumped so maybe someone new is asking . I'll add some Covid updates too which are important. It had a huge effect on some of these places.

I spend countless hours hiking the Bruce and on the Bruce Peninsula.

First off, the lodging in Owen sound and area is horrific. It's been 2 years of motels not being looked after, when they were already not great. And the rates are crazy. If you camp, look into Cape Croker (private ground on native land) or find and air bnb. I've stayed in places last year were I used my sleeping bag because there was no way my skin was touching the beds. Even the "nicer" places are expensive trash.

Second, you need reservations for anything in Tobermory. Both main parking lots need them during peak season (one of those is half way log dump). Get there early as possible because it's packed. If you are a hiker, hike in from half way log dump. The views along it are just as nice as the grotto, and it doesn't sound like a frat party.

Wiarton is a beautiful, central area. But, not much in the way of good lodging. I'd honestly skip Sauble completely and focus on South and North Bruce. Sauble is becoming as gross as Wasaga in peak season, and the parking is brutal.

Manitoulin Island is fantastic too. Take the ferry out. Hit the cup and saucer trail and misery bay (it's not miserable, it's beautiful). But again, if its peak season be prepared for masses of people and needing reservations.

I can Collingwood/Blue mountain suggestions, but honestly between it and Bruce Peninsula spend your driving time in Bruce Peninsula instead. Its one of the most beautiful places in Ontario.

Even 5 years ago, the hoards of people weren't as big of an issue. Spots would be busy, but Covid turned peak season into a zoo. I mainly spend time in the area in September after school goes back


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Zombi thread, but it looks like it was bumped so maybe someone new is asking . I'll add some Covid updates too which are important. It had a huge effect on some of these places.
> 
> I spend countless hours hiking the Bruce and on the Bruce Peninsula.
> 
> ...


I completely concur. I've been a "trail angel"a few times, ferrying hikers from parking/lodging to trailheads and/or back. The stories are not very flattering. My summer place is next door to the municipal parking lot at Hope Bay, right on the trail, and it's never been as busy as it's been already this year. I don't want to hike in a crowd, or even close to one. Luckily there are other places I can go, having spent all but one of my summers and a great many weekends and holidays on the Bruce, I kind of know the place. It's become a zoo up at the national park and close to towns. Go off season, it's lovely for now but I fear it soon won't be.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, the thread was initially started by me, and we've been since then (following the advice given here).

The highlight of the peninsula was clearly the Halfway Log Dump. It was amazing, and with the booking system, not that many people around! 

Finding a place to stay was a challenge. We used AirBnB, and ended up spending a couple of nights North of Owen Sound, and then 2 nights in Lion's Head. 

Manitoulin Island was better in terms of people, and finding a place to stay. And it was an amazing surprise as well, I wasn't expected that, lots of amazing things to see! 

On the way back we hiked the crack at Kilarney. We raced a thunderstorm, so we did the hike in 2 hours. It was really breathtaking up there on the quartzite!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Judas68fr said:


> Yes, the thread was initially started by me, and we've been since then (following the advice given here).
> 
> The highlight of the peninsula was clearly the Halfway Log Dump. It was amazing, and with the booking system, not that many people around!
> 
> ...


If you can ever get back to Killarney, Silver Peak is an incredible day trail. I absolutely love Killarney.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I completely concur. I've been a "trail angel"a few times, ferrying hikers from parking/lodging to trailheads and/or back. The stories are not very flattering. My summer place is next door to the municipal parking lot at Hope Bay, right on the trail, and it's never been as busy as it's been already this year. I don't want to hike in a crowd, or even close to one. Luckily there are other places I can go, having spent all but one of my summers and a great many weekends and holidays on the Bruce, I kind of know the place. It's become a zoo up at the national park and close to towns. Go off season, it's lovely for now but I fear it soon won't be.


I'm trying to do more point to point this year (you likely have seen my photos). Being solo 90% of the time though it's tough logistically. I am ending up with some seriously long hikes as you can imagine hiking in and back. I have to look into the trail angels. When you were one, how were you contacted? I think with someone to drive me back to my car I could knock off a solid section in day. I've done most of the Peninsula trails from Wiarton up, but connecting them would be cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I'm trying to do more point to point this year (you likely have seen my photos). Being solo 90% of the time though it's tough logistically. I am ending up with some seriously long hikes as you can imagine hiking in and back. I have to look into the trail angels. When you were one, how were you contacted? I think with someone to drive me back to my car I could knock off a solid section in day. I've done most of the Peninsula trails from Wiarton up, but connecting them would be cool.


There's a Bruce Trail Facebook page that often mentions trail angels, but as many times I have chatted with hikers at trailheads and parking lots and it develops from there.

One morning stands out particularly when a guy was sitting on a rock at dawn playing his guitar/dulcimer hybrid to the sunrise (I've posted pictures of the sunrise there). Being both hiker and musician I struck up a conversation which led to driving him back and forth to trailheads. He rewarded me with a couple of CDs.

Another time a couple of young women startled me as I was knocking back my first coffee on the beach and I think they viewed me as the kindly grandfatherly type and after asking me about taxi or bus service I told them to save their money and time and let me drive them. They seemed to have their shit together otherwise, I mean they intended (and looked the part) to actually run the flat sections, but I gave therm my business card in case they got into trouble. 

And another time while driving to Lion's Head I saw a guy struggling down the county road north of Barrow Bay. He was lost, out of water, and seemed not to know for sure whether he was headed the right direction. Initially he didn't want to accept a ride...I get that...but after taking some water and a rest on the tailgate he let me take him to his B&B. I urged him to consider the hospital and he promised to try that if he didn't feel better soon. It was kind of odd inasmuch as he seemed otherwise experienced, well equipped, and knowledgeable, but I guess heat stroke can erase everything.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Heatstroke is a nightmare. My previous career was working on golf courses, and I had a severe case couple of times. Theres a reason "stroke" is in the term. You can have symptoms that are stroke like. So getting turned around can happen for sure . It almost happened to me only once hiking, when I misjudged how open a section of trail was because it didn't look like it followed a sideroad on my map. I ended up out in the sun on an open road way too long. It was the only time I really worried if I was in big trouble on a hike since I had experience with heatstroke.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Might consider adding Elora Gorge and/or St. Jacobs to the beginnning/end of your route as well.
> 
> We stayed here a long time ago (wedding gift from my uncle in-law). Benmiller Inn & Spa - UPDATED 2021 Prices, Reviews & Photos (Ontario) - Hotel - Tripadvisor
> an interesting, quaint place, had onsite massages etc.
> ...


We were at St. Jacobs yesterday, it's a ghost town, don't waste your time. The farmers market is still interesting if you're there on a day it's open. Elora is still good.


----------



## esmariakrider (5 mo ago)

I do agree with you. Usually, people living in the place you are visiting can tell you more about good places to visit. I also always ask locals about good places to visit or where I can buy something cheaper. When I was visiting Costa Rica, I asked for advice from locals about where I could stay with all my family, and they suggested the Los Altos Resort hotel. I had never heard about this place before. We booked rooms with an online site and were surprised by the service quality and landscapes, so now I'm often asking people from the place I'm planning to visit for advice.


----------

